# Mbu Puffer



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)




----------



## xoshagsox (Mar 9, 2004)

how big is your puffer?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Whoa. He is gorgeous.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice pufferfish


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wowser...very nice kdb...how big is he?


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

He is about 8", He is cool and this guy unlike my Barca is always at the front swimming wanting more food, Puffers really have so much personality.

It's hard holding back and not feeding him too much. I read in a book that the #1 death for Mbu puffers is over feeding them

Thanks for all the kind words


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I never really got that....how can you overfeed a puffer?? Don't they realize that theyre about to die from eating to much or something?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nope puffers will eat and eat!!!
ur right they do have loads of personality!

sweeeeeet mbu.


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

No, They will actally eat themselves to death!!

My guess is that is what happened to O Snap its Eric's Mbu!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Flawless...







!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i miss mine =(


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

thats really nice


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

yes dont keep feeding him. I fed mine like 2 tiger prawns a feeding and he seemed to want more and his stomach was so big he had to take a 10min rest before moving otherwise he would be dragging his belly around. I mean with 2 tiger prawn he could digest it no prpblem it was just how his stomach could digest it. I guess the stomach was not digesting fast enough and also because the shell pn the prawn could of punctured his stomach.


----------

